# Movie "Charlie Wilson's War"



## Aggie08 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great movie, a must see for everyone on this forum. The weapons talk will keep you glued to the screen, and as if they knew people like us would be watching it, they include a brief mention of going to Israel to work on the Lavi jets. Unfortunately the animations of the Hinds in action looks very video-game like. Also, as the montage starts when they start blowing up Soviet airplanes, you'll probably be as surprised as I was when it's an A-6 exploding. They use footage from what I imagine is weapons testing on US target drones. I wish they would have sprung for animation, but it was cool anyways.

Anywho, on to the plot. The story is based on the true story of US covert involvement in the Soviet-Afghan war, starting with supplying them with WW1 vintage Enfields (but we're giving them armor piercing rounds, they should have no problem shooting down the helicopters!) and culminating with a $1B budget supplying them with Stinger missiles, as well as other heavy weapons and training. Great performances by all involved and definitely worth the amount the theaters are charging nowadays.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2007)

Aggie .... is this another bash-America movies?

If it is, I dont want to see it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

Supposedly not Syscom. I have also read that it is a fanstastic movie. However, the commercials on TV are down right uninspiring. I'll wait for DVD.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Same here Matt no need to blow 40 bucks


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

Movie theaters are overrated. That could be a whole other thread.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup


----------



## plan_D (Jan 9, 2008)

WHAT !?! $40 to go to the cinema ! My god, it's £5 ($10) over here - must be the ONE thing that's cheaper here.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yea i think your right plan d its exspensive here


----------



## timshatz (Jan 9, 2008)

Movie, popcorn, soda, all that crap adds up. Probably $30-$40 range in suburban Phila. 

Actually, I can live with it. What really pisses me off is the commercials they now play at the theatre. I paid all that money and they give me commercials! SON OF A *****! Those greedy sobs. I hope people give up on the movie theatres. I have (for the most part).


----------



## Rich46yo (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw the movie. Its an entertaining movie but as far as weapons discussions go they are only mentioned briefly in the movie. The stinger missile is show but never mentioned and overall you get the impression the movie maker wasnt about to let facts interfere with the telling of his story.

There was a good scene of Hind Helicopters operating. But again, the actual scenes of war were only a minutes or two.


----------

